# Idle Air Control Valve?



## markmark64a (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi All,
1993 Passat VR6 GLX, 230,000 miles.
After driving for a while and the engine heats up, upon disengaging the engine, the RPMs drop right to zero. It is annoying becasue I either have to drop the clutch to re-start, or constantly down shift all the way to first to keep the revs up so she won't stop. Anyway, earlier it was suggested that it was the above mentioned part. I got a used one and had it put in, but the problem was not fixed. The part number is 0 280 140 512. I have the original part here and when I apply 12V, the unit actuates with a click. My mechanic says it is supposed to vibrate. Is it sent a modulated signal or is it supposed to vibrate on its own? If it does not vibrate, is it a gonner? What are the chances that both are bad?
Thanks!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Idle Air Control Valve? (markmark64a)*

spray the inside of the iac valve out with brake parts cleaner and re-install and see if it helps.
They usually get carboned up insde and stick.


----------



## markmark64a (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Idle Air Control Valve? (Slimjimmn)*

Thanks for the reply!
That's pretty much what I'm going to do. The part I have on my desk that I tested with 12 volts was cleaned with carb cleaner and wd-40. It was kind of dirty inside, and some small metal shavings came out. My worry is that my mechanic says that the valve is supposed to vibrate, not just click with a single accuation. I'm just wondering what a functional valve is supposed to do when it sees 12V. I don't want to put this one back in if it is truely busted.
Thanks!
MM64


----------



## kennydle (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Idle Air Control Valve? (markmark64a)*

so why has happen now that you clean the tottle body? did it fix the problem?


----------



## markmark64a (Jun 15, 2009)

I have been suffering with my engine stalling out at stops, but am able to manage it by carefully downshifting and keeping engine speed up long enough so it won't clunk out when I finally disengage the clutch. I'm going to have my mechanic put in the cleaned IAC this week probably and make him promise that it will fix the problem!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (markmark64a)*

dude.... vr6....


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

While searching for a problem I came across this thread, and have two comments for MarkMark64

comment #1: This would be an excellent thread with great tech info if you would simply post... "cleaning the IAC fixed the problem" or "we tried cleaning and it didn't fix it so we replaced it and it fixed it" or even some kind of simple closure like "I junked the car and never fixed the problem". 

Comment # 2: regarding this quote. 



markmark64a said:


> I'm going to have my mechanic put in the cleaned IAC this week probably and make him promise that it will fix the problem!


Ya, lets try to twist the mechanics arm to make him garentee cleaning the IAC will fix it. You would be the one saving the cost of an IAC not him (255 dollars plus)


----------

